# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  AAS usage and manidibular strength effect on dental work

## thunderin

I just returned from the dentist and my third crown which he claims is from years of mandibular pressure. 

This article is meant to give everyone a heads up with regards to that extremely powerful muscle group that opens and closes your mouth, the muscles of mastication. Remember this article when gritting your teeth with your next visit to the gym.

The chief muscles of mastication are:Masseter.
Pterygoideus externus.Temporalis.
Pterygoideus internus.
AAS use will make this muscle group even stronger than its normal 150psi (try doubling or tripling that with years of AAS use and eating large quantities of food, ie. exercising that muscle group), and as a result your molar teeth can fracture even in the gym while clenching your teeth together. 

AAS is not muscle specific with regards to growth and strength increase. As such, most BB's will use this muscle group as much or more than any other during a bulking cycle from the amount of food consumed.

Ever notice that jaw pump when eating? 

Courtesy of Gray's anatomy:



 FIG. 383 The Pterygoidei; the zygomatic arch and a portion of the ramus of the mandible have been removed.

*Actions.*The Temporalis, Masseter, and Pterygoideus internus _raise_ the mandible against the maxillæ with great force. The Pterygoideus externus assists in opening the mouth, but its main action is to draw forward the condyle and articular disk so that the mandible is protruded and the inferior incisors projected in front of the upper; in this action it is assisted by the Pterygoideus internus. The mandible is retracted by the posterior fibers of the Temporalis. If the Pterygoidei internus and externus of one side act, the corresponding side of the mandible is drawn forward while the opposite condyle remains comparatively fixed, and side-to-side movements. Such as occur during the trituration of food, take place.

----------


## Kale

> I just returned from the dentist and my third crown which he claims is from years of mandibular pressure. 
> 
> This article is meant to give everyone a heads up with regards to that extremely powerful muscle group that opens and closes your mouth,* the muscles of mastication.* Remember this article when gritting your teeth with your next visit to the gym.
> 
> The chief muscles of mastication are:Masseter.
> Pterygoideus externus.Temporalis.
> Pterygoideus internus.
> AAS use will make this muscle group even stronger than its normal 150psi (try doubling or tripling that with years of AAS use and eating large quantities of food, ie. exercising that muscle group), and as a result your molar teeth can fracture even in the gym while clenching your teeth together. 
> 
> ...


Damn and I always thought that muscle was my hand !!!!  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## ralf_snake

Question, say i are to use AAS when im ready, and jerk of twice a day as normal, will i eventually rip my dick off?

----------


## MMArmour

> Question, say i are to use AAS when im ready, and jerk of twice a day as normal, will i eventually rip my dick off?


HAHAHA nice!

----------


## D7M

> Question, say i are to use AAS when im ready, and jerk of twice a day as normal, will i eventually rip my dick off?


not if you follow this: 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...enis+exercises

----------


## TheWarHammer

This rings very true.....I broke a chunk off of one of my teeth while on the last cycle. very suprising event and well a little painful too. pay attention to your tooth health and try not to bite so hard or grit your teeth so much when lifing.

----------

